# Carburetor kit



## Happy1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone know where to get carburetor kit for 1250 bolens.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe samsbolens.com


----------



## Happy1 (Apr 12, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Maybe samsbolens.com


Thanks


----------

